# Thoughts on .327 magnum



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a similar post on the Ruger link. What are your thoughts on the long term viability of this cartridge. I really like the idea of a 3" SP101 6 shooter as a house gun. But I question if that extra round is worth it when you consider ammo costs and availability. The hype says .357 performance with half the recoil (or there abouts). Guess what I am really doing here is starting a .327 mag. thread so maybe I can get the straight skinny whence one of you other fellas pony up for one! :smt083
Eli


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

EliWolfe said:


> I have a similar post on the Ruger link.


so there really isn't a need for a second thread on the same subject.

http://www.handgunforum.net/ruger/25828-ruger-gp100-327-magnum.html


----------

